# Dubai to Hamburg. Is it a good move ??



## anwari (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I am currently living and working in Dubai as a Software Engineer (Mobile). I earn a little over 5k euros/month (tax free) here. I have over 2 years of experience but working at a well known and reputed firm.

Now, i have got a chance to move to Germany (Hamburg) to work for a pretty big and reputed firm. But i am not sure if it would be practical to expect a similar package (given that incomes are taxable ) in Germany. Any idea of what would be a better offer for me to consider moving to Germany ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

anwari said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am currently living and working in Dubai as a Software Engineer (Mobile). I earn a little over 5k euros/month (tax free) here. I have over 2 years of experience but working at a well known and reputed firm.
> 
> Now, i have got a chance to move to Germany (Hamburg) to work for a pretty big and reputed firm. But i am not sure if it would be practical to expect a similar package (given that incomes are taxable ) in Germany. Any idea of what would be a better offer for me to consider moving to Germany ?


2 years experience is not much.

It depends mainly on what you want from a job. If you want to save money, Dubai will probably be better.

Would the German job be a major stepping stone for your career?

Can you deal with cold rainy weather, people generally being sticklers for rules and the general absence of domestic staff that you might have become accustomed to?

Positives would be: your employer will not confiscate your passport, you would have the possibility to take leave several times a year for shorter breaks (but probably not extended trips home with flights paid for all the family as is usual in the Middle East) and you would be free to travel within the Schengen area.


----------



## anwari (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks ALKB for the response. Even in Dubai, I have my passport with me and i can go on vacations as many times as i want. The work environment is pretty good and most of the colleagues are from European countries and i am quite satisfied with my job.

So, monetary benefits would be the only thing for me to consider while evaluating an offer.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

anwari said:


> Thanks ALKB for the response. Even in Dubai, I have my passport with me and i can go on vacations as many times as i want. The work environment is pretty good and most of the colleagues are from European countries and i am quite satisfied with my job.
> 
> So, monetary benefits would be the only thing for me to consider while evaluating an offer.


Not sure about the living costs in Dubai (lets assume they are similar) but if you want to be better of money wise and considering you pay tax in Germany you look at a yearly gross salary of approx. €140.000+!

And this would be a very, very good salary and approx. 4x the average salary.


----------



## anwari (Aug 5, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> Not sure about the living costs in Dubai (lets assume they are similar) but if you want to be better of money wise and considering you pay tax in Germany you look at a yearly gross salary of approx. €140.000+!
> 
> And this would be a very, very good salary and approx. 4x the average salary.


Thanks Ben for the response. Living cost is comparatively high in Dubai specially the rents. So, that should balance out little bit of difference in income. But, you are right. Given the insane income taxes in Germany, i would be looking at around a 100k / year to even consider moving there. and that i think is about twice the average.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

anwari said:


> Thanks Ben for the response. Living cost is comparatively high in Dubai specially the rents. So, that should balance out little bit of difference in income. But, you are right. Given the insane income taxes in Germany, i would be looking at around a 100k / year to even consider moving there. and that i think is about twice the average.


If you are a single man you will do very well with 100k. Even as a married man and kids this would be a really good income where your wife do not necessarily have to work.


----------

